
My experience with Coin Beta in the real world - prostoalex
http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/24/7259907/coin-digital-credit-card-beta-hands-on
======
tbrock
Never got mine after waiting for months so I cancelled. Why bother with this
when fully digital mobile payments are here?

